# Cartas sinóticas



## kjaque (28 Ago 2009 às 18:01)

Olá, alguém saberia me passar o endereço de um site onda eu possa encontrar cartas sinóticas da América do Sul, a partir de 1990 até os dias atuais?
Obrigada


----------

